# الاتكيت اصول - لياقه-زوق



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

الإتيكيت‏.. ‏أصول‏.. ‏لياقة‏..  ‏ذوق
فنون‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏تحل‏ ‏مشكلات‏  ‏كبيرة
عرضته‏:‏ سامية‏  ‏عياد




أن‏ ‏تسير‏  ‏بلطف‏ ‏وذوق‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعاملاتك‏ ‏وسلوكياتك‏, ‏أن‏ ‏تتفادي‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏  ‏المشكلات‏ ‏الحياتية‏, ‏أن‏ ‏تنال‏ ‏احترام‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏وتقديرهم‏ ‏لك‏.... ‏الحل‏  ‏يكمن‏ ‏في‏ ‏فن‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏.. ‏وانتبه‏ ‏ليس‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يظن‏ ‏البعض‏  ‏مسائل‏ ‏شكلية‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مجرد‏ ‏مبالغات‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تهم‏ ‏سوي‏ ‏الرسميين‏ ‏أو‏  ‏الدبلوماسيين‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الأساس‏ ‏المتين‏ ‏لنجاح‏ ‏علاقاتنا‏ ‏وتعاملاتنا‏..  ‏وقد‏ ‏نجح‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏القس‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏عطية‏ ‏في‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يضع‏ ‏الخطوط‏ ‏العريضة‏  ‏لفن‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏. ‏أصول‏. ‏لياقة‏. ‏ذوق‏ ‏وقد‏  ‏شمل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أصول‏ ‏وقواعد‏ ‏وفنون‏ ‏التعاملات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المستويات‏ ‏في‏  ‏حياتنا‏, ‏فناقش‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏بين‏: ‏الخطيبين‏, ‏الأزواج‏, ‏الآخرين‏, ‏ذوي‏  ‏الاحتياجات‏ ‏الخاصة‏, ‏والإتيكيت‏ ‏عند‏ ‏حضور‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏.‏
والكتاب‏ ‏مراجعة‏ ‏وتقديم‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏الصحفية‏ ‏نادية‏  ‏برسوم‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اعتبرته‏ ‏مفيدا‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يقرأه‏ ‏بشرط‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏مرجعا‏  ‏لمراجعة‏ ‏سلوكه‏ ‏ومرشدا‏ ‏له‏ ‏في‏ ‏أخطاء‏ ‏سلوكية‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏لم‏ ‏ينتبه‏ ‏لها‏  ‏قبلا‏.‏
معني‏  ‏الإتيكيت
يقدم‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏تعريفا‏  ‏بسيطا‏ ‏للإتيكيت‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏فن‏ ‏التعامل‏. ‏سلوك‏ ‏أخلاق‏, ‏تتجسد‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏  ‏مجموعة‏ ‏التصرفات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تؤدي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏احترام‏ ‏الذات‏ ‏والآخرين‏, ‏تلك‏  ‏التي‏ ‏تنبع‏ ‏من‏ ‏قناعة‏ ‏داخلية‏ ‏بها‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏  ‏سلوكا‏.‏
ويتساءل‏ ‏الكاتب‏: ‏هل‏  ‏أنت‏ ‏ذوق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين؟
ويرد‏  ‏قائلا‏: ‏إن‏ ‏احترام‏ ‏الآخرين‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏ونوال‏ ‏ثقتهم‏ ‏وتقديرهم‏ ‏مطلب‏ ‏نسعي‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏تحقيقه‏.. ‏وعندما‏ ‏يتحقق‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏نعرف‏ ‏أننا‏ ‏ذوق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين‏,  ‏وهنا‏ ‏تكمن‏ ‏ضرورة‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏في‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يجعلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏جيدة‏ ‏أمام‏  ‏الآخرين‏.‏
الإتيكيت‏ ‏بين‏  ‏الخطيبين
فترة‏ ‏الخطوبة‏ ‏تعد‏  ‏بمثابة‏ ‏تأهيل‏ ‏لحياة‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الزواج‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏يقاس‏ ‏عليها‏  ‏استمرار‏ ‏العشرة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏استحالتها‏.. ‏ولكي‏ ‏تنعم‏ ‏بفترة‏ ‏خطوبة‏ ‏جيدة‏  ‏يقدم‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القواعد‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏مراعاتها‏ ‏بين‏  ‏الخطيبين‏ ‏منها‏:‏
‏* ‏أن‏  ‏يراعي‏ ‏الخطيبان‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏المادية‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏منهما‏, ‏فلا‏ ‏يثقل‏ ‏أحدهما‏  ‏كاهل‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏بأشياء‏ ‏غير‏ ‏ضرورية‏ ‏في‏ ‏تأسيس‏ ‏المنزل‏, ‏كما‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏علي‏  ‏الخطيبة‏ ‏ألا‏ ‏تشعر‏ ‏خطيبها‏ ‏بأنها‏ ‏مسرفة‏ ‏فتكلفة‏ ‏هدايا‏ ‏وسهرات‏  ‏باهظة‏ ‏الثمن‏, ‏فيكفي‏ ‏تبادل‏ ‏الهدايا‏ ‏الرمزية‏ ‏كباقة‏  ‏ورد‏ ‏تعبر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏والاحترام‏.‏
‏* ‏المجاملة‏ ‏والثناء‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏مطلوب‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الخطيبين‏,  ‏مثل‏ ‏مجاملة‏ ‏أحدهم‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذوقه‏ ‏في‏ ‏اختيار‏ ‏ملابسه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏نجاحه‏  ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏, ‏كذلك‏ ‏ضرورة‏ ‏مجاملة‏ ‏الخطيبين‏ ‏لأسرة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏والتقرب‏  ‏إليهم‏ ‏بلطف‏ ‏وحب‏.‏
فن‏  ‏التعامل‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين
يقدم‏  ‏لنا‏ ‏القس‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏عطية‏ ‏روشتة‏ ‏علاج‏ ‏لإقامة‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏زوجية‏ ‏سليمة‏..  ‏أساسها‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏والحوار‏ ‏الجيد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يؤدي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏مشترك‏, ‏أيضا‏  ‏حكمة‏ ‏التصرف‏ ‏وفن‏ ‏التكلم‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏الخلاف‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يؤدي‏  ‏إلي‏ ‏مزيد‏ ‏من‏ ‏التقارب‏ ‏والتوحد‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏ضروري‏, ‏بحيث‏  ‏يشعر‏ ‏الاثنان‏ ‏بأنهما‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏ويكون‏ ‏لهما‏ ‏فكر‏ ‏وهدف‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏ويتحقق‏  ‏لهما‏ ‏النجاح‏ ‏المشترك‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏يسبق‏ ‏أحدهما‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏فينفصل‏ ‏عنه‏.. ‏ويكون‏  ‏ذلك‏ ‏بمراعاة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏آداب‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏والإتيكيت‏ ‏والاحترام‏, ‏فمن‏  ‏خلال‏ ‏العشرة‏ ‏يتعرف‏ ‏كل‏ ‏منهما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يؤذي‏ ‏مشاعر‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ما‏  ‏يخرجه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏هدوئه‏ ‏ويثير‏ ‏غضبه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يفرحه‏ ‏ويدخل‏ ‏البهجة‏ ‏في‏  ‏قلبه‏, ‏فيتفادي‏ ‏كلاهما‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يعوق‏ ‏سعادتهما‏.‏
الإتيكيت‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين
قد‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الآخرون‏ ‏زملاء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏رؤساء‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏  ‏أو‏ ‏الأصدقاء‏, ‏الأقارب‏, ‏الجيران‏..... ‏وعن‏ ‏كيفية‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏يقدم‏  ‏لنا‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏إرشادات‏ ‏ونصائح‏ ‏جوهرها‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏وهدفها‏ ‏الخير‏ ‏للآخرين‏  ‏منها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏المثال‏: ‏الابتسامة‏ ‏والبشاشة‏ ‏عند‏ ‏مصافحتهم‏, ‏مراعاة‏  ‏آداب‏ ‏الحديث‏: ‏مثل‏ ‏التحدث‏ ‏برقة‏ ‏وهدوء‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏النقد‏ ‏الجارح‏  ‏للآخرين‏, ‏إعطاء‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للطرف‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏للتعبير‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رأيه‏, ‏وجميل‏ ‏أن‏  ‏تستخدم‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏نعم‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الاستفسار‏ ‏أو‏ ‏عند‏ ‏التساؤل‏, ‏وحاول‏ ‏أن‏  ‏تقلل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تكرار‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏إيه‏.. ‏أيضا‏ ‏تجنب‏ ‏الصوت‏ ‏المرتفع‏ ‏لأنه‏  ‏تعبير‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الضعف‏.. ‏فضلا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏قواعد‏ ‏الضيافة‏  ‏وكيفية‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المناسبات‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏ودعوة‏ ‏المعازيم‏ ‏والترحيب‏  ‏بهم‏.‏
التعامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏ذوي‏  ‏الاحتياجات‏ ‏الخاصة
يؤكد‏  ‏الكاتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أهمية‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏ذوي‏ ‏الاحتياجات‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنهم‏  ‏أشخاص‏ ‏عاديون‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يسهل‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏الانخراط‏ ‏في‏ ‏المجتمع‏ ‏ويجب‏ ‏ألا‏  ‏نصفهم‏ ‏بأنهم‏ ‏مرضي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ننظر‏ ‏إليهم‏ ‏نظرة‏ ‏شفقة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏إحسان‏.. ‏ويؤكد‏  ‏أن‏ ‏جوهر‏ ‏تعاملنا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفئة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏والابتسامة‏  ‏والتحلي‏ ‏بالصبر‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏والإنصات‏ ‏إليهم‏ ‏وعدم‏ ‏الاستخفاف‏  ‏بكلامهم‏.‏
وقد‏ ‏قيل‏ ‏عن‏  ‏الحب‏: ‏ازرع‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏تصبح‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏سماء‏, ‏من‏ ‏عاش‏ ‏بدون‏ ‏حب‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏مات‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏مولده‏.‏
وعن‏ ‏الابتسامة‏ ‏قالوا‏: ‏هي‏ ‏اللغة‏ ‏الوحيدة‏ ‏التي‏  ‏لا‏ ‏تحتاج‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مترجم‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏رأس مال‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏استعملته‏ ‏يزيد‏, ‏هي‏  ‏الدواء‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أردت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحب‏ ‏الحياة‏.‏
الإتيكيت‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس
خير‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏يقدمه‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أهمية‏ ‏فن‏ ‏الإتيكيت‏ ‏هو‏  ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏, ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏تعاليم‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ومعاملاته‏, ‏فبالرغم‏  ‏من‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏سلطان‏ ‏لكنه‏ ‏استخدم‏ ‏الحب‏ ‏واللطف‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعاملاته‏  ‏ومحبته‏ ‏للخطاة‏ ‏وتشجيعهم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التوبة‏ ‏دون‏ ‏إدانة‏ ‏كما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زكا‏  ‏العشار‏, ‏المرأة‏ ‏الخاطئة‏, ‏بطرس‏ ‏الرسول‏.‏
وظهر‏ ‏لطف‏ ‏الله‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أنقذ‏ ‏يونان‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏من‏  ‏بطن‏ ‏الحوت‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏عصيانه‏, ‏وهناك‏ ‏نماذج‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأنبياء‏ ‏والقديسين‏  ‏كانوا‏ ‏لطفاء‏ ‏وحكماء‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏داود‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مثالا‏ ‏للسيد‏  ‏المسيح‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعامله‏ ‏برقة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏وشعبه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأعداء‏, ‏فقد‏  ‏رفض‏ ‏قتل‏ ‏شاول‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏وقع‏ ‏في‏ ‏يده‏, ‏أيضا‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بولس‏  ‏الرسول‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏جمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏اللطف‏ ‏في‏ ‏المعاملة‏ ‏والحزم‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏يخص‏  ‏العقيدة‏, ‏والقديس‏ ‏أنطونيوس‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كسب‏ ‏بلطفه‏ ‏آلافا‏ ‏من‏  ‏المكرسين‏, ‏والقديس‏ ‏أبومقار‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تعامل‏ ‏بلطف‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الخطاة‏  ‏والمجرمين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏صار‏ ‏رقيق‏  ‏الأسلوب‏.‏
ويلخص‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏صفات‏  ‏الشخص‏ ‏اللطيف‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاتضاع‏ ‏والحكمة‏ ‏والرحمة‏, ‏فيعذر‏ ‏الخاطئ‏ ‏ويساعده‏  ‏علي‏ ‏اجتياز‏ ‏محنته‏ ‏الروحية‏, ‏والكلمات‏ ‏اللطيفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏وقت‏ ‏الغضب‏ ‏تريح‏  ‏القلب‏ ‏وتهدئ‏ ‏النفس‏ ‏الثائرة‏.. ‏ولنتذكر‏ ‏مقولة‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏  ‏إن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏لطيفا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الآخرين‏, ‏فأنت‏ ‏غير‏ ‏متدين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإطلاق‏.  ‏إنه‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏تعليمي‏ ‏مهم‏, ‏ومرجع‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏بإتيكيت‏  ‏ويعد‏ ‏إثراء‏ ‏للمكتبة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏ومفيدا‏ ‏لأعمار‏ ‏مختلفة‏ ‏ومفيدا‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يقرأه‏ ‏كما‏ ‏تذكر‏ ‏الكاتبة‏ ‏نادية‏  ‏برسوم‏.‏

منقول​


----------



## candy shop (10 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل وقيم 

شكرااااااااااااا روكا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

*منتهى الشكر


للموضوع الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل وقيم
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا روكا حبيبتى
> 
> ...


*ميرسي مامتي*
*نورتي الموضوع:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> للموضوع الرائع
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل يا روكا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (14 يونيو 2010)

مميز ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يونيو 2010)

_موضوع جميل يا روكا_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا روكا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> مميز ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


*ميرسي زاما*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> _موضوع جميل يا روكا_
> _ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


*ميرسي جيوفاني*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع 
روكا
ممتااااااااااز ويستق التقييم
ربنا يباركك ياعسوله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع رائع
> روكا
> ممتااااااااااز ويستق التقييم
> ربنا يباركك ياعسوله


*ميرسي نيتا*
*نورتي يا جميل*​


----------

